# New laws and employment contracts in Free Zones



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I know that the Ministry of Labour has introduced a whole set of new laws governing visas in Dubai taking them from 3 to 2 years and with a whole series of other things to (theoretically at least) make it easier for people to change jobs.

They have also introduced new laws for setting up companies depending on how many employees etc. 

But I am not versed, and cannot seem to find info, on what happens to Free Zones and how these are affected. I am currently potentially looking at signing a new employment contract in a FZ but have no clue as what differentiates it (under the current system) to a contract in a non free zone. How easy is it to move companies?
I also would like to know if anything has changed with regards to how a FZ company is set up?

Can anyone shed any light on these 2 things? Or suggest a good source of information?


----------

